# Biggles fly's undone



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Still looking for new ways to tempt kings... I'll be fishing these on a threadline with skinny braid, not fly gear. The garfish is about 6" long.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Ah a man after myself...I like to try everything-hence my admiration for fellow experimenters like Mr.Woppie and his giant carolina kingy set ups or the dojo peche thread!....I have regularly caught tailor on my home made epoxy 1-2" flies.Does anyone else troll flies;if so,what types for which species?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

You might have a problem getting them out there without a flyrod Dave, i have tryed casting fly poppers of a spinning rod and it just won't happen, not with any accuracy or distance anyway.

Were you thinking of a sinker etc further up the line?

Good luck let us know how it turns out.

Cheers dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Just use a small sinker for sinking presentations or a bubble float for surface presentation and casting isn't a problem. The bubble float and fly combination is a common way of chasing salmon with spin gear when they're feeding on eyes


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Daves, 
I'll try fishing them like I'm using the plastics atm - cast as far as I can (not very far with the flies) then pedal away with the bail open until I've got enough line out. Then I can try a variety of retrieves (rip them in, jerk & pause etc) or troll them & jerk (lotta jerks here). I may want to get them lower for the troll & jerk so I've got some bullet sinkers to put in front. If the bullet sinkers are put on backwards, their cup shaped face looks like it would make a pretty good popper, which would be another trick to try with the flies.

Johnny, pictures please.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

It is quite frustrating to not know how to download pictures SBD.Mine are prettier than shop ones...and work!
The next best is my recipes...
Use a 1/0-3/0 hook..long shank straightened worm hooks are good.White thread.
1.Attractor pattern
Red glitterflash or similar on tail-1cm.
white comes alive,white flashabou etc.Glue in as you go.
then red glitterflash to throat.
put on livin eyes
Pinch in the lot to a profile of a fish and epoxy body... 
2.whitebait pattern
white thread
white underbelly,sandy back of synthetics
glue in
tube cut to length of shank of hook..[under tube glittery sticker of silver works nicely]with lateral line of comes alive glued on
red thin 1mm collar of red tinsel thread,or red throat feather cut short inside tube
epoxy body

troll slowly.lead thread the shank of any fly hook before tying [with welders lead] if weight is needed.
livin eyes

Regards,
johnny


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Peril is spot on with a pea sinker to a swivel to a leader to the fly for threadline casting.SBD use the body tube,dont tie off the front and hey presto-a $1 towadi...use a treble to a wire body for a towadi / popper fly...split shot/sinkers cut with a knife/split with- can be swaged with pliers to any shape on the shank of a hook and tied in...use cigarette filters as el cheapo popper bodies tied to shanks of hooks....add 1 pin dot of acrylic paint,lotsa glitter for coloured epoxy...for squid colour=add 1 pin dot craft acrylic white paint,lotsa gold glitter,paint plastic soup on lead head/fly body etc.
Regards,
johnny


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Beware the Bantam !!!! I've no idea if it'll work - but it was fun making it. All else fails, its a new toy for the children :shock:
View attachment 1


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Love the Bantam Paul. Looks like John Howard's eyebrows.

I'll race you to a capture.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So SBD did you get any takes on your Fly ?????
Any follows ???


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Didn't try it today Dick, too windy & lumpy.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

interesting fly that paul b bantam-my kinda synthetics too...if the eyes,collar and body to the shank were epoxy covered,but free flowing tail...you basically got a my style of fly!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, what are the benefits to epoxy-ing the body ? Is it for resilience ? I left a 'collar' on the lure as I'm hoping when jerked through the water it would fold back over the red thread, and then reveal the red again when it slows down - sort of like gills. I might epoxy the eyes anyway as they're from my kiddies craft set and aren't particularly tough. Just need to get out there where the kings play!!!!


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya Paul The Bantam looks damn good! Will take Kings no sweat. Collars on jigs work just as you hope they will and I used to make tiny little bream jigs with feather collars and chenille bodies (before plastics arrived/returned). Just one thing a stiffer material can help keep the collar "up" during pauses, ready to push back onto the body as retrieve is started again. Sometimes softer synthetics can just fold over and stay over. Go the Bandit! and keen to hear of its first success. Epoxy coat will make the eyes stay on even if a long tom or sgt Baker munches it!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

We need to have a craft day (when the fishing slows down).


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Craft day - tell you what, I'll be teaching the kids to make them, they love craft (never mind the sharp bits, just makes it more challenging for them)!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

paulb said:


> never mind the sharp bits, just makes it more challenging for them


Means they won't drop them.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Collars,wings etc give action to a body-even on slow,stop/start presentations-like a "baited breath" for estuaries-bream etc..Epoxy toughens up a fly body for fast retrieves,trolling,reaction strikes...tailor etc.
A top book for ideas is the bass fly U.S. books/mags.
Ottos has all the ingredients...spotlight shop is worth checking out for cheap feathers,wind on wire...as are $2 shops
A cheap fly vice like a jarvis walker rod still works well
Regards,
johnny


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

And don't forget that great source of free fly/jig tying tail material: ROAD KILL!


----------

